# este símbolo ¿ en portugués brasileño?



## riruilo

Hola.

Una cosilla, ¿existe en brasileño el símbolo de abrir interrogación? ¿podeis ponerme un ejemplo de pregunta?

Gracias.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá:

Brasileño? 
Ou Português?

Não existe, não usamos.Nem no Brasil, nem em Portugal.

Um abraço

Dona Chicória

l


----------



## willy2008

No, el signo de interrogación solo se usa al final de la pregunta.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:

 Pregunta: ¿qué otro idioma, aparte del español, tiene signo de apertura de interrogación y de exclamación? Hasta donde yo sé ningún otro, pero claro está que hay muchos idiomas que ni siquiera conozco...

  Dicho sea de paso, los encuentro muy útiles: me imagino que habrá veces en que en portugués, por ejemplo, el lector no se da cuenta que lo que está leyendo es una pregunta hasta que está terminando de leer la frase.

  Saludos 

  A.A.


----------



## andre luis

Concordo que este símbolo no início da frase é muito útil,e não conheço nenhum outro idioma que use.


----------



## Carfer

Sinceramente, acho que é tudo uma questão de hábito. Quando comecei a ler espanhol, os símbolos no início da frase faziam-me muita confusão. Ainda hoje me parecem ligeiramente intrusivos, como algo que está a mais e de que frequentemente me esqueço até o corrector ortográfico começar a refilar. Quanto à leitura, pode efectivamente acontecer o que diz o Adolfo. Não obstante, mesmo na linguagem falada e em frases longas, que é onde o problema se coloca com maior acuidade, nós também só mudamos de entoação no final. Algo de semelhante se passa com o texto escrito. Ora, porque quem lê não vê apenas uma palavra de cada vez, mas quase sempre frases, em geral temos a percepção do ponto de interrogação ou de exclamação suficientemente a tempo, penso eu. Mas não o acho inútil, longe disso.


----------



## Tomby

riruilo said:


> Hola.
> Una cosilla, ¿existe en brasileño el símbolo de abrir interrogación? ¿podeis ponerme un ejemplo de pregunta?
> Gracias.


¡Hola a todos! 
Principalmente a Riruilo, paisano mío, sin olvidarme del resto de colegas del Foro Portugués.
El signo de admiración inicial (¡) y el de interrogación, también inicial (¿), según lo que tengo entendido se utilizan en castellano y en catalán (y lógicamente en su dialecto valenciano).
No obstante, si en castellano es preceptivo abrir los signos de admiración e interrogación en una oración admirativa o interrogativa, en _catalán-valenciano-balea_r va en función del criterio del autor del escrito.
Me explico; si por ejemplo el autor pregunta: "¿Cómo te llamas?" (una oración corta) simplemente dirá "Com et dius?".
Contrariamente, si el autor pregunta, por ejemplo: "¿Cómo se llamaba el hermano del padre del excelente futbolista internacional portugués de Mozambique llamado Eusebio que en la década de los 60 fue el ídolo de la afición lusa y que marcó.....?"
En este caso, en cualquier dialecto catalán abriríamos el símbolo de interrogación (¿) porque al tratarse de una pregunta tan extensa nos facilitaría la prosodia. Pero, reitero, todo es cuestión del de la autoría del escrito.
¡Saludos a todos!
TT.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Tombatossals said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> Principalmente a Riruilo, paisano mío, sin olvidarme del resto de colegas del Foro Portugués.
> El signo de admiración inicial (¡) y el de interrogación, también inicial (¿), según lo que tengo entendido se utilizan en castellano y en catalán (y lógicamente en su dialecto valenciano).
> No obstante, si en castellano es preceptivo abrir los signos de admiración e interrogación en una oración admirativa o interrogativa, en _catalán-valenciano-balea_r va en función del criterio del autor del escrito.
> Me explico; si por ejemplo el autor pregunta: "¿Cómo te llamas?" (una oración corta) simplemente dirá "Com et dius?".
> Contrariamente, si el autor pregunta, por ejemplo: "¿Cómo se llamaba el hermano del padre del excelente futbolista internacional portugués de Mozambique llamado Eusebio que en la década de los 60 fue el ídolo de la afición lusa y que marcó.....?"
> En este caso, en cualquier dialecto catalán abriríamos el símbolo de interrogación (¿) porque al tratarse de una pregunta tan extensa nos facilitaría la prosodia. Pero, reitero, todo es cuestión del de la autoría del escrito.
> ¡Saludos a todos!
> TT.



 Muy interesante, Tombatossals. Quería preguntar si alguno de ustedes sabe qué origen tienen los signos de apertura. Leo (no lo sabía) que recién en 1754 la Real Academia declara preceptivo su uso y que habitual era usar solo los signos de cierre. Agrega la información de Wikipedia que esta institución encontró mucha resistencia en lograr que se usaran. Leo también que en latín no existían dichos signos y que la pregunta se indicaba  agregando la  palabra “questio” al final de la oración. Me pregunto de dónde habrán sacado la idea y qué habrá llevado a la Academia a imponer su uso. Estoy muy preguntón.

Saludos

A.A.


----------



## Tomby

No amigo, no estás preguntón. Pero en honor a la verdad, no puedo responderte a tu pregunta porque no sé la respuesta. A ver si algún compañero de foro puede aclararnos tu interesante duda.
¡Saludos! (con "¡" y con "!").
Cumprimentos! (sólo com "!").
TT.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Eureka! (o ¡Eureka!)

Vejan neste link.




> "La dificultad ha consistido en la elección del signo, pues emplear en esto los que sirven para los acentos y otros usos darían motivo a equivocaciones” (obviamente) “y el inventar nueva nota” (es decir, nuevo signo) “sería reparable y quizás, no bien admitido. Por esto, después de un largo examen, ha parecido al academia se puede usar de la misma nota de interrogación poniendo la inversa antes de la palabra en que tiene principio tono interrogante además de la que debe llevar de cláusula al fin de forma regular".


Sds.


----------



## coquis14

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Eureka! (o ¡Eureka!)
> 
> Vejan neste link.
> 
> 
> Sds.


*¡*Que interesante*!* La antigua Grecia y Roma son la respuesta a todas la preguntas *,* siempre*.*


----------



## riruilo

Pues creo recordar que en Valenciano no hay signo de apertura de interrogación, ni exclamación, aunque no estoy seguro.

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## olivinha

Dona Chicória said:


> Olá:
> 
> Brasileño?
> Ou Português?
> 
> Não existe, não usamos.Nem no Brasil, nem em Portugal.
> Um abraço
> Dona Chicória
> 
> l


 
É incrível como tanta gente na Espanha se refere ao "brasileño" como a língua oficial do Brasil. E eu sempre retruco que não falo "brasileño", falo português, e vem logo a reação: "Sim, mas é diferente do português de Portugal." 
Com a experiência que os espanhóis têm sobre as diferenças do castelhano falado na Espanha e o falado na América Latina, não deveria ser difícil entender o semelhante caso da língua portuguesa, falada no Brasil, em Portugal, Moçambique, Angola, etc.

No te lo tomes a mal, Riruilo, lo digo "na boa", sin resentimiento, simplemente lo veo muy curioso. Fíjate en nuestro caso: entras en el foro português-español, preguntando sobre el _brasileño_. 
La verdad es que creo que por lo menos la mayoría de los españoles sabe que en Brasil se habla el portugués y quizás diga "brasileño" por una cuestión de ser políticamente-correcta, o mismo por delicadeza, tacto, etc. Os agradezco a todos, ¿vale?, pero los brasileños, hablamos portugués.


----------



## Mangato

Totalmente de acuerdo Oli, imagínate, si aplicáramos la misma regla al español que hablan los hispanos desde Argentina hasta México.... Es evidente que tanto el portugués como el español son los idiomas, eso sí con las maravillosas variantes locales, que en algunos casos tiene una mayor pureza que las variantes europeas. Además en España, coexinten igualmente algunas variantes tales como la andaluza y canaria, más próximas al modo de hablar de algún país de América que al que hablamos en otros puntos de España, y no por eso se nos ocurre decir que no hablan español.

Un abrazo,

MG


----------



## olivinha

¡Efectivamente!, Mangato.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Eureka! (o ¡Eureka!)
> 
> Vejan neste link.
> 
> 
> Sds.



 Muchas gracias por haber encontrado este link tan interesante. Brillantes los académicos de aquel entonces por haber inventado estos signos. Imagino que habrá sido una apuesta muy arriesgada en su momento; a quien primero se le ocurrió la idea y se animó a lanzarla al ruedo: ¡chapeau!

  Saludos
   A.A.


----------



## Outsider

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pregunta: ¿qué otro idioma, aparte del español, tiene signo de apertura de interrogación y de exclamación? Hasta donde yo sé ningún otro, pero claro está que hay muchos idiomas que ni siquiera conozco...


El gallego lo usa también, al que sé.

Y es posible que lo usen algunas lenguas indígenas de las Américas, como el guaraní, aunque de esto no estoy tan seguro.

Los signos de interrogación y exclamación invertidos se usaron en Portugal en el inicio del siglo XX, pero por poco tiempo. Fueron abolidos en los años cuarenta, si no me equivoco.


----------



## ceballos

Só dizer que trabalho com montes de estrangeiros de toda a parte e sempre me dizem na brincadeira que o motivo pelo qual os espanhóis utilizamos estes signos é porque cantamos muito ao falar e realmente a entoação é difícil na nossa língua.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Outsider said:


> El gallego lo usa también, al que sé.
> 
> Y es posible que lo usen algunas lenguas indígenas de las Américas, como el guaraní, aunque de esto no estoy tan seguro.
> 
> Los signos de interrogación y exclamación invertidos se usaran en Portugal en el inicio del siglo XX, pero por poco tiempo. Fueron abolidos en los años cuarenta, si no me equivoco.



Hola:

¿En gallego son preceptivos u opcionales como en catalán, como explica TT?

Saludos

A.A.


----------



## Mangato

Tinha dúvidas, pesquisei na Galipedia e achei isto:

_O __signo_ _ortográfico__ que marca a interrogación é en galego o *?*, e colócase ao final da frase interrogativa. Con todo, está gramaticalmente aconsellado colocar un signo inicial de interrogación (*¿*) en períodos longos, onde pode resultar confuso saber onde comeza a entoación interrogativa e, conseguintemente, a determinación da pregunta._
_Traído desde_ "http://gl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interrogaci%C3%B3n"


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Mangato said:


> Tinha dúvidas, pesquisei na Galipedia e achei isto:
> 
> O signo ortográfico que marca a interrogación é en galego o *?*, e colócase ao final da frase interrogativa. Con todo, está gramaticalmente aconsellado colocar un signo inicial de interrogación (*¿*) en períodos longos, onde pode resultar confuso saber onde comeza a entoación interrogativa e, conseguintemente, a determinación da pregunta.
> Traído desde "http://gl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interrogaci%C3%B3n"





Gracias.

A.A.


----------



## andreeof

No galego é linguisticamente incorrecto colocar o símbolo de interrogação invertido! Não pertence à matriz galaico-portuguesa da língua. Como muitas das alterações feitas à língua por castelhanos, como o ll em vez de lh, ñ em vez de nh, -ción em vez de -çom, colócase em vez de colóca-se, e por aí fora. Tal como no catalão (apenas no caso do símbolo...)


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Outsider said:


> El gallego lo usa también, al que sé.
> 
> Y es posible que lo usen algunas lenguas indígenas de las Américas, como el guaraní, aunque de esto no estoy tan seguro.
> 
> Los signos de interrogación y exclamación invertidos se usaron en Portugal en el inicio del siglo XX, pero por poco tiempo. Fueron abolidos en los años cuarenta, si no me equivoco.


 
Muito interessante Out. Acho que as línguas indígenas herdam a ortografia do Espanhol em quanto aos pontos de interrogação e exclamação, maiormente. Pesquisei na web e encontrei neste site um documento em Q’eqchi’/Espanhol. Nem todas as perguntas na língua têm pontos de interrogação, mas aquí tem um exemplo:

Q’eqchi’: *¿*b’ar wank taawaj*?*
Espanhol: *¿*Cuál quieres*?*
Português: Qual queres*?*/Qual você quer*?*

Cumprimentos.

Jorge Longe.


----------



## Mangato

andreeof said:


> No galego é linguisticamente incorrecto colocar o símbolo de interrogação invertido! Não pertence à matriz galaico-portuguesa da língua. Como muitas das alterações feitas à língua por castelhanos, como o ll em vez de lh, ñ em vez de nh, -ción em vez de -çom, colócase em vez de colóca-se, e por aí fora. Tal como no catalão (apenas no caso do símbolo...)


 
Por favor não pontifique.  Essa pode ser a súa opção, respeitavel,  mas não deja ser uma opinião muito minoritaria, a dos reintegracionistas, e não a que tá recolhida  pela Real Academia Galega.


----------



## andreeof

Caro Mangato,
Alguma vez leu alguma coisa de literatura galaico-portuguesa medieval? Provavelmente não. Recomendo qualquer dos livros (os cancioneiros medievais) que existem e que em Espanha não se encontram facilmente. A R. A. Galega foi criada para policiar e controlar a língua, a única língua controlada do mundo. Criada por *não-falantes* e para aproximar o galego ao castelhano e isolá-lo do português. Alguma vez leu alguma coisa sobre linguística galega?

O galego não é português, mas não é castelhano! Não se pergunta porque são os galego-falantes os que menos sabem falar esta variante da língua porque não é o que aprendem em casa? Você fala galego em casa? Ou fala castelhano?

Não existe nenhuma língua onde se proíba uma forma, como no galego! A maioria dos integracionistas são os linguístas, os galegos de toda a vida. Não digo que não se possa manter a actual, até porque não sou galego e não me importa muito que se deixe sequer morrer a língua se os galegos assim o decidem, mas acho que é pena.

Basta ver o exemplo catalão. Não deixam que mais ninguém diga nada sobre a sua política linguística e são a única língua minoritaria espanhola que cresce. Entristece-me que a nossa língua-irmã definhe desta forma, mas não é minha a decisão para que a possa tomar!


----------



## Outsider

Este não é o lugar para discutir a ortografia do galego, gente...


----------



## andreeof

Sorry... realmente não!


----------



## Tomby

olivinha said:


> É incrível como tanta gente na Espanha se refere ao "brasileño" como a língua oficial do Brasil. E eu sempre retruco que não falo "brasileño", falo português, e vem logo a reação: "Sim, mas é diferente do português de Portugal."...//...


Olivinha: Quando assistia a aulas de português na EOI (Escola Oficial de Idiomas) estava totalmente proibido dizer "brasileiro" ao português falado no Brasil. Recordo que sempre dizíamos "em português de Portugal...", "em português do Brasil, tal coisa" e assim por diante com Moçambique, Angola, etc. 
Uma coisa: e a professora era brasileira. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Tomby

riruilo said:


> Pues creo recordar que en Valenciano no hay signo de apertura de interrogación, ni exclamación, aunque no estoy seguro.
> Gracias por las respuestas.


Riruilo: disculpa, quería responderte ayer pero se me olvidó.
La apertura de la interrogación y de la admiración tiene un uso muy restringido en catalán y creo que depende del criterio de la persona que escribe.
Cuando yo estudiaba portugués en la EOI, nuestra aula era usada en otro horario para impartir clases de castellano y/o catalán para extranjeros. Pues bien, alguien colgó un recorte de "El País" (cuyo director o presidente en aquella época es un miembro de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española) en el que se publicaba un artículo en catalán donde aparecía el interrogante al inicio de una frase. Parece ser que el estudiante que colgó dicho recorte quería indicar que se trataba de un error, pero la verdad es que una persona licenciada en filología catalana dijo que eso estaba contemplado en la normativa que vela por la pureza del catalán.
Con todo, sabrás que en Valencia hay _iluminados_ que invalidan "Les Normes de Castelló del año 1932" y proponen eliminar hasta los acentos.
Yo no voy a entrar ni salir en este asunto porque creo que se escapa de la temática de este foro y porque soy autodidacta del valenciano, dado que en mi niñez no estaba contemplado su estudio en las escuelas.
Un abraç!
TT.

P.S.- Diccionari català-valencià-balear


----------



## leolucas1980

Carfer said:


> Não obstante, mesmo na linguagem falada e em frases longas, que é onde o problema se coloca com maior acuidade, nós também só mudamos de entoação no final.



Discordo. Um orador ou leitor que se preze fará, numa longa frase afirmativa, uma entonação mais incisiva desde o começo.


----------

